# What's the dumbest thing that caused you a panic attack



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

-I had trouble swallowing some potato chips in the morning (when DUH my mouth was usually the driest) freaked out about it and had a panic attack a few hours later. Didnt help I was only eating like 1k calories the last two days.

-I emailed a clinic a question about billing in the morning, did not get a response by the evening. Went back to the website just to check it out again for whatever and found out the CONTACT US page suddenly did NOT have the EMAIL US form I used to send the message in the morning. I triple checked all their links but nothing so I thought I was going insane...turned out I went to another clinics webpage with a very similar name >_>

-Noticed a strange growth on my forearm...turned out to be a fried chicken crumb but that gave me a good jolt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

lol those are hilarious, I cant compete with you man


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't have any recent ones that are really dumb, but when I was a kid I was totally overanxious about everything. The worst ones:

-I was at a church sleepover and one of the moms supervising had the loudest, most terrifying snore ever. I thought someone was breaking into the building with a chainsaw to murder us. Didn't deduce that it was snoring until much later.

-Went with a friend to a Romp n Roam with a giant slide, I began to panic when I start climbing up and refused to go further. My friend eventually talked me into trying it though, and it was fun.

-I used to be a big hypochondriac. I'd spend hours pouring over my grandparents' medical diagnostic book and became convinced I had all kinds of horrifying diseases. I also read a book where the character gets leukemia and panicked, thinking that I had similar symptoms and had it too.

Luckily I don't get anxious about stupid things anymore! Just anxiety for no reason, and for existing...hmm, maybe not such a great tradeoff


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Same here I can't compete with any of you! I would be able to compete if it were for the most terrifying things hah ^^


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

I jumped out a car while it was still moving coz I thought it was gonna blow up lol, that was pretty dumb! I cut my arm an leg but didn't break anything though







i was testing out makeup on my hand one day an forgot then freaked out coz i saw loads of weird marks on my skin lol, an i died my hair red recently an forgot then when i was washed it for a second i thought i was bleeding lol x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

smiley x said:


> i died my hair red recently an forgot then when i was washed it for a second i thought i was bleeding lol x


I lol'd xD


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha it was only for a second an then I remembered x


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

LOL wow I thought I was the only one to severely over-react that bad...



> I also read a book where the character gets leukemia and panicked, thinking that I had similar symptoms and had it too.


I do this too! Mostly when I see a news item or see something on a forum. Its a bitch.

Also another one that actually caused a panic attack:

my friend sent me a text saying was going to go dye her hair...but she spellt it "die" and of I course when first read it all i saw was the word "die" and I thought she was trying to tell me someone we knew had died. yeah that kinda screwed me up for a few minutes.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Anything involving finances. Even if I'm doing well, I'll look at the numbers and think I'm ruined.


----------

